# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ç'mendoni për flamurin e ri të Kosovës?

## ~Geri~

Shqiperia tradicionalisht ka pasur kete flamur i cili simbolizon flamurin qe ngriti ne Vlore Ismail Qemali bashke me patriotet e Kosoves, Isa Boletini, Bajram Curri etj. qe ne histori thuhet se ishte flamuri i Skenderbeut.



Me abrogimin e sistemit komunist me ne krye Enverin ne Shqiperi mbas luftes se dyte boterore flamuri shqiptar pesoi nje ndryshim duke iu vene siper shqiponjes dy krenare nje yll me pese cepa qe simbolizonte pese kontinentet e globit.

----------


## ~Geri~

Mirepo mbas nderhyrjes se Natos ne Kosove cuditerisht ne zyren personale te presidentit RRugova eshte pare nje flamur i ri per shqiptaret .Nje flamur i cili asnjehere se kane pasur shqiptaret.E vetmja gje qe e bashkon me flamurin shqiptar eshte Ylli me 5 cepa qe mbahej ne kohen e komunizmit ndersa sot eshte  midis shqiponjes eshte vendosur nje Yll me 6 cepa.

----------


## R2T

Sigurisht po te dije pak me teper nga historia e Shqiperise, s'do flisje me koken ne tajare. Flamuri Origjinal i Skenderbeut (qe eshte dhe themeli i flamurit te sotem) ka pas mbi shqiponje nje yll 6 cepesh.

----------


## ~Geri~

Thuhej me pare se Ylli me pese cepa simbolizonte 5 kontinentet e globit ndersa tani mesa duket qeka shtuar nje kontinent qe per cudi shume shqiptar akoma se kane marre vesh.Pra le ta mesojme dhe ne qe tani eshte shtuar kontinenti Izraelit i cili ka simbol yllin me 6 cepa.




Megjithese nga perzgjedhja e ngjyrave *blu-kuqe* ia kane perafruar pak flamurit serb.




*Jepni dhe ju ndonje mendim ne lidhje me kete fakt?*


Pastaj Kur doli qe skenderbeu e ka pas keshtu mbasi u be lufta ne kosove.Pse sdoli me pare ky fakt.

----------


## niku-nyc

Sigurshit qe eshte normale te ket flaurin e ri dhe me duket i sakt pasi vet dhe toka e Kosoves quhet Dardania dhe te dyten flamuri smund te jet i njejt si i Shqiperise kur Kosova te behet e pavarur.

----------


## R2T

> Pastaj Kur doli qe skenderbeu e ka pas keshtu mbasi u be lufta ne kosove.Pse sdoli me pare ky fakt.


Fakti ka qene qe ne shekullin e 15-te po ti dhe ndonje tjeter si puna jote qe ka lexuar gjithsej 2 kapituj historie ne jeten e vete, nuk ka si ta dije kete.
Mua pak me intereson se si eshte flamuri i Kosoves, po ju rrob te mbushur me helm qe vec kritikoni me cudisni me kete injorancen/paditurine tuaj. Sa i trashe duhet te jesh te mos kuptosh ate flamur. Une mund te jete hera e 2-3 qe e shof dhe pa shpegime mund ti justifikoj patriotikisht te gjitha gjerat aty.

Shqiponja dhe ylli jane mare nga flamuri origjinal i Skenderbeut.
Fusha e Kuqe, nga flamuri Shqiptar per te treguar se jane Shqiptare.
Dardania dhe emlema per te diferencuar Kosoven nga Shqiperia.
Fusha Blu. Blu eshte ngjyra e paqes, qe me sa kuptoj simbolizon kjo fushe. Dhe paqja me teper se kujdo i duhet Kosoves.

Tani ik gric bithen dhe hap dy libra historie, meso te vellazerohesh me bashkekombasit e tu sidomos kur kerkojne te njejten gje me ty, pastaj hec prape kur te kesh ndonje gje pozitive per te thene.

----------


## Xhixhua

Une them se flamuri duhet te mbese sic eshte po duke i shtuar dicka (mbase dicka qe eshte tipike kosovare) qe te mos kete provokim ndjenjash per fqinjet po ama te japi dhe nje sinjal domethenes tek te tjeret. Duke nxjerre nje flamur tjeter dhe i ndryshem mua me duket sikur pohojme politikisht qe jane dy kombe te ndryshme...duhet patur shume kujdes per mendimin tim. Shqiponja dhe ngjyrat kurre s'duhet ti ndryshojne. Mbase nje perkrenare skenderbeu...nuk e di. 
( e mesipermja nuk eshte ftese per ofendime dhe sharje ndaj xhixhos..eshte thjesht opinioni im)
respekte.....

----------


## episodestory

> Sigurshit qe eshte normale te ket flaurin e ri dhe me duket i sakt pasi vet dhe toka e Kosoves quhet Dardania dhe te dyten flamuri smund te jet i njejt si i Shqiperise kur Kosova te behet e pavarur.


LAL NGA NJE ANE TE DREJTE KE.
POR SHQIPERI ME KOSOVEN KANE TE NJEJTNE GJUHE,TE NJEJTAT ZAKONE.
keshtu qe flamuri po te ishte i njejti skishte problem.
pastaj pse nuk bashkuan kosoven me shqiperine po bene flamur tjeter.
kjo eshte car eshte.
sa me e madhe shqiperia aq me e mire.ashtu sic e tha dhe ai qe ka hapur temen.
flamuri eshte ngritur ne vlore.
mbas ngritjes se flamurit ka ardhur dhe isa boletini.
dmth kosova dhe shqiperia ka qene e bashkuar.
nejse.mendimi im.

----------


## Kërçovare1

> Fusha e Kuqe, nga flamuri Shqiptar per te treguar se jane Shqiptare.


??
Une e kam ditur qe ngjyra e kuqe simbolizon gjakun e derdhur, kurse ngjyra e zezë vuajtjet, dhimbjet, zitë e popullit shqiptarë, i cili ka vuajtur shumë gjatë periudhave të ndryshme kohore, e që vuan edhe sot.

Po te shkoja sipas zakonit te R2T, do te duhej te filloj te shahem e ta fyej RT2 per kete... Nuk e di cfare perfiton ti R2T kur i shan te tjeret. Me duket se vetem ate e ke per detyre ti ketu ne forum. Secili ka te drejte te shprehe mendimin e vete aq sa di. Pastaj asgje s'eshte vetem bardhe e zi ne kete bote. Une kam lexuar shume postime te Geri-t, te gjitha me vlere te madhe dhe ai nuk e meriton aspak ate qe thua ti!

----------


## R2T

> ??
> Une e kam ditur qe ngjyra e kuqe simbolizon gjakun e derdhur, kurse ngjyra e zezë vuajtjet, dhimbjet, zitë e popullit shqiptarë, i cili ka vuajtur shumë gjatë periudhave të ndryshme kohore, e që vuan edhe sot.
> 
> Po te shkoja sipas zakonit te R2T, do te duhej te filloj te shahem e ta fyej RT2 per kete... Nuk e di cfare perfiton ti R2T kur i shan te tjeret. Me duket se vetem ate e ke per detyre ti ketu ne forum. Secili ka te drejte te shprehe mendimin e vete aq sa di. Pastaj asgje s'eshte vetem bardhe e zi ne kete bote. Une kam lexuar shume postime te Geri-t dhe ai nuk e meriton aspak ate qe thua ti!


Kerovare. Mund te zgjatemi ne simboliken e ngjyres, po me pak fjale. Per flamurin Shqiptar (dhe si rrjedhoje per ate Kosovar) ngjyra e kuqe mund te simbolizoje gjakun e dedhur, por ne rastin e flamurit te Kosoves ngjyra e kuqe mund te jete rrjedhoje e flamurit shqiptar per te treguar lidhjen.

R2t nuk ka zakon te shaje per gabime elementare apo gjera pa vlere si puna e kesaj qe permende ti (mund te lexosh postimet nese deshiron). Ndonje sharje edhe hidhet per faje te tilla si injoranca e historise kombetare qe sjell percarjen mes Shqiptareve (si ishte rasti i mesiperm) apo konfidenca e plote se si "nenat adoleshente" jetokan nga taksat e Shqiptareve qe mezi jane ne gjendje te paguajne per sherbimet e veta. Megjithate nese ti kerkon justifikim per paaftesite e tua ne mendim tek shkrimet e mia, atehere vazhdo se mire e paske.

----------


## Fiona

Une them qe flamuri te ishte njesoj.  Pfffff...politik kot bojn dhe ato!!!

----------


## Lioness

Me vjen cudi perse kane zgjedhur yllin me gjashte cepa, apo hegzakon.

Ka shume studime per origjinen e yllit me gjashte cepa.  Ne pergjithesi opinionet ndahen ne disa kampe: ajo e simbolit te djallit (permasat e hegzakonit 666) dhe si rrjedhoje, simbol kunder krishterimit, i denuar nga Kisha.

Simbol i "magjistareve," njerez qe merren me "witchcraft."  Hegzakonin mund ta gjesh ne disa tempuj ne Angli, ku jane te njohur per aplikime te tilla (Harry Potter ... lol)  Ka qene simboli i Saturnit, perendia e Diellit per egjiptianet etj.  Me vone e perdorur nga drudet, celtet.

Dhe nje kamp tjeter, permendur gjithashtu ne librin "Da Vinci Code," sipas te ciles hegzakoni eshte simbol i diturise, dmth pozitiv, perdorur nga Masonet, Familja e famshme e Merovinjeve, etj.

Tani, se cfare simbol ka per Kosoven, nuk e kam idene.

----------


## OO7

Kosova do marri Autonomine e Saj dhe duhet te kete nje flamur et sajen. Mire do te ishte te mos ishte shume i ndryshem apo te ishte i njejti me ate Shqiptar sepse jemi nje komb. Po nejse vendimi vet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [DelFini]

po cka jeni kap per  yllit e per flamurit,  po let bohet e pavarun Kosova niher,  let perparon ekonomia e let ecin do gjana tjera ma te randsishme e per kto ka kush mendon po sidoqoft nese  Kosova behet  shtet i pavarun  automatikisht ka me e pas flamurin e vet te vecant, nese ndodh kjo at`her un dot jem i lumtun me e pas ket flamur , po shum frigohna qe faktori nderkombtar ska me na pranu ket flamur me shqiponje sepse  sipas logjikes t`tyne  sbon me pas simbole nacionaliste ne flamuj te ni shteti shum etnik, si qe osht rasti me flamurin maqedon.

kurse ty Geri muna me te thon veq ni gje,  mos deshte me shkru -lahelahe ilallah- ne flamurin e kosoves ?!..

----------


## niku-nyc

> LAL NGA NJE ANE TE DREJTE KE.
> POR SHQIPERI ME KOSOVEN KANE TE NJEJTNE GJUHE,TE NJEJTAT ZAKONE.
> keshtu qe flamuri po te ishte i njejti skishte problem.
> pastaj pse nuk bashkuan kosoven me shqiperine po bene flamur tjeter.
> kjo eshte car eshte.
> sa me e madhe shqiperia aq me e mire.ashtu sic e tha dhe ai qe ka hapur temen.
> flamuri eshte ngritur ne vlore.
> mbas ngritjes se flamurit ka ardhur dhe isa boletini.
> dmth kosova dhe shqiperia ka qene e bashkuar.
> nejse.mendimi im.


Sic e the me lart qe pse nuk bashkuan Shqiperine me Kosoven dhe pse Kosova beri flamur tjeter kjo gje eshte e pa mundshme qe nuk realizoet dote vemtja shprese eshte ne qoftese ka lufte te 3 boterore dhe atehere ndryshoen kufinjt sic ndodhen mbas luftes WWI dhe WWII.
Te gjith e duam bashkimin e Kosoves por vetem pavarsia per Kosoven por mer shume kohe dhe nuk eshte aq e lehte kurse bashkimi eshte "impossible". 
Un shpresoj qe Kosova te mari te pakten pavarsin se ne kufi do ta kemi gjithnje dhe do jet njesoj si bashkimi kur Kosova te jet e pavarur.
Mbase kur Kosova te ket kaluar 10 vjet qe eshte e pavarur mbase do te mbetet e tyre plani ne qoftese do te duan bashkimin.

----------


## ~Geri~

Problemi qendron se ne forumin shqiptar hasim perhere prototipa ose ekzemplare te cilet diskutimi i tyre feminor e shenderron disktuesin qe ta ktheje debatin ne ceshtje personale.Me tipa te tille jo qe kohe nuk kam te merrem por nuk ia vlen .


Sa i perket flamurit ai eshte simbol qe perfaqeson kombin.Nese diksuh nuk e di cdo te thote simbol atehere nuk eshte faji im.
Ne shume flamuj nderkombetar ne ngjyrat figurat dhe ate cka e perbejne ato kane filozofi ne vete dhe shpjegime te caktuara.

Ne flamurin kombetar thuhet se ngjyra e kuqe simbolizon gjakun, shqiponja simbolizon lirine .Dy kreret e saj disa thojne se kjo eshte simbolike pagane, disa thojne qe eshte pergjasim i flamurit bizantin, kurse disa te tjere thojne qe ky eshte per estetike dhe simetri ne simbolin perkates.Keshtu e ka pas dhe Gjermania flamurin me shqiponje por dihet se ajo nuk ka qene ortodokse ose pjese e bizantit.Nejse

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se deri dje ne si shqiptare kemi perdor si flamur ate te Ismail Qemalit qe thuhet te kene qene Flamuri i Skenderbeut mirepo megjithese historine e shqiptarev gjithmone e kane bere te huajt ose ne vend te tyre mund te themi e kane bere kleriket te krishtere duke futur ketu Marlin Barletin dhe Fan Nolin asnje prej nesh nuk ka pasur mundesi te dije dhe te jete fakt bindes se flamuri i shqiptareve paska pasur dhe Yllin e Davidit siper Shqiponjes.Kjo politike ndaj flamurit tone ka lindur tani vone.Qellimet nuk i di por ajo qe shikoj une te keqe eshte prishja e atyre shpjegimeve qe ne shqiptaret jepnim per flamurin tone sikurse i kam dhene dhe une me lart.Mirepo tani ne flamurin e kosoves e kane prishur kete shpjegim dhe mesa shikoj aty kane bere nje nderthurje simbollesh, *Ylli Hebre* qe gjendet dhe ne disa stema amerikane te ambasadave, Ngjyra e nderthurur kuqe-blu e flamurit serb, Kryqi ne mes te shqiponjes, dhe shenjat pagane te cilat kane qene nderkohe ne flamurin tone si Shqiponja me dy krere.Pra sikur kane dashur me kete gje ti bejne qejfin gjithe botes dhe te gjithe atyre qe simbolet jane pjese e ideologjise se perhapjes se vizioneve te tyre nder popuj.

Ky eshte komenti im nese diksuh nuk e pelqen shume mire mund te jape mendimin e vet pa lakuar ndonje ofendim per veten e tij.

----------


## KNFC

ore kot kshu po jap nje mendim edhe une.ne vecanti per ato ca thote Geri.o gero,me ben pershtypje kjo vija e diskutimit tend.ti vella je i preokupuar per  cfare simboli ka zgjedhur kosova,apo me shume qe ne kete simbol ska per shembull ndonje hene apo nonje gje te kesaj natyre????????kot e,thjesht me duket sikur spo del atje ku ke qejf te arrish.sa per historine tone,normale qe klerike te krishtere do ta shkruanin,se dikur vetem ashtu ka qene shiperia.po mos u fut ne keto vija.kosova ka zgjedh ate simbol qe ne vijen politike qe duhet te ndjeke i jep me shume dore dhe kaq.vete arriten ku jane dhe vete  zgjedhin si duhet te paraqiten.ose te pakten nga ai kamp qe pelqen ti nuk u dha doren njeri.ti flet per dallueshmeri midis flamurit kosovar e shqipetar,po nga menyra se si flet le te kuptosh qe po te kishe fuqi edhe brenda shqiperise do te ngrije tre flamure te ndryshem.e kupton kete ti e Gero?????????(asgje personale,thjesht nuk me le pershtypjen se je aq shume per bashkim sa hiqesh)

----------


## Lioness

Hmmm. Geri, e para e punes, hegzigoni nuk eshte ylli i Davidit.  Hitleri, ironikisht e beri te famshem ate yll, sepse u vuri damke cifuteve ne ate menyre, menyre e cila simbolizoi Holokoust qe ndodhi me vone.  Si me aq shume horizont qe je, ta le ty ta gjesh lidhjen. 

Persa i perket shqiponjes dhe paganizmit, historikisht nuk ka asnje lidhje.  Albo diku ne forum ka shpjeguar qartesisht origjinen e flamurit shqiptar.  
Lakim i ben emrit tend, dmth ideve te tua, nqs pret te ngrihet nje gjysme hene ne trojet shqiptare (aka Shqiponja Dykrenare.)

----------


## bleripz

per mendimin tim eshte gjithcka ne regull me flamurin e ri te propuzuar te kosoves se nese dojm te kemi shtet duhet edhe ta kemi flamurin tone qe te dallojm prej te tjerve mos te kemi perqarje se edhe austria dhe gjermania jan nji popull nji kultur dhe nji gjuhe dhe kan flamuret e veta qe e identifikojne shtetin e tyre 

per ndryshim nga flamuri i propozum ky flamur kish me qen ne regull pa yll

----------


## Piranha

ideja ime per flamurin e Kosoves eshte kjo: *si ta duan ata dhe ne cepin e majte lart nje kuadrat me flamurin shqiptar ku tregohet perkatesia....*
une jam per nje Shqiperi te madhe, por ne mungese te saj (per arsye politike), do te me pelqente qe te gjitha trevat (ne origjine) Shqiptare te krijonin nje konfederate shqiptare...
Me Respekt By Piranha

----------

